# Montella fai un atto di coraggio .



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2016)

Prendo spunto da una risposta di un utente per ribadire quanto ha appena scritto :

Montella deve fare un atto di coraggio e DEVE lasciare fuori Montolivo . Ieri è stato dannoso , non sa fare schermo e non sa impostare è inutile in tutte e due le possibilità .
Vorrei far notare a tutti che ha creato più Jack le volte che andava a prendere il posto del capitone che lui .

Occorre ripeto che Montella faccia un atto forte e metta fuori titolati Montolivo . Il mercato parla di un vice Montolivo ? Io sono convento che arrivasse anche Paolino Paperino diventerebbe titolare , basterebbe non fare danni e sarebbe già un passo avanti rispetto al """"""" capitano """"""


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

SIcuro servirebbe uno più forte di Montolivo in quella posizione, 
ma non è mica facile trovarlo soprattutto senza spendere...


----------



## kipstar (22 Agosto 2016)

anche qua ... come per il discorso del centrale difensivo ... ci vogliono i soldi ... altrimenti cmq compri qualcuno che è sempre una scommessa o non all'altezza ... 

serve qualcuno che comandi a centrocampo e che venga visto come un punto di riferimento per i compagni ... che si prenda le responsabilità e che abbia grandissime doti di palleggio ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> anche qua ... come per il discorso del centrale difensivo ... ci vogliono i soldi ... altrimenti cmq compri qualcuno che è sempre una scommessa o non all'altezza ...
> 
> serve qualcuno che comandi a centrocampo e che venga visto come un punto di riferimento per i compagni ... che si prenda le responsabilità e che abbia grandissime doti di palleggio ...



Esatto , senza soldi non vai da nessuna parte . O prendi Paredes e lo fai titolare .. Allora potrebbe arrivare .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2016)

Mortovivo è dannoso per la sua sola presenza...i compagni già solo guardando e pensando che quello è il loro capitano si rendono conto di stare in una squadra scandalosa..
Poi anche a livello morale siamo ai minimi mai visti..

Una vergogna umana a cui solo il pelato poteva rinnovare per tre anni


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2016)

Piu' che un atto di coraggio questo e' un atto dovuto.
Il coraggio ci vuole a continuare a far giocare questo rottame


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto da una risposta di un utente per ribadire quanto ha appena scritto :
> 
> Montella deve fare un atto di coraggio e DEVE lasciare fuori Montolivo . Ieri è stato dannoso , non sa fare schermo e non sa impostare è inutile in tutte e due le possibilità .
> Vorrei far notare a tutti che ha creato più Jack le volte che andava a prendere il posto del capitone che lui .
> ...



Penso che qui non ci sia nessuno contrario a lasciare fuori il Capitone, ma la domanda è: chi mettere al suo posto? Già stiamo giocando con Jack adattato a centrocampo e il resto del reparto è composto da Kucka, Poli, Jose Mauri (che probabilmente partirà) e Bertolacci (che ha nelle gambe 60 secondi di gioco prima di uscire per una bottarella).


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2016)

Se non gioca Montolivo devi mettere Poli o Bertolacci che sono pure peggio, o in alternativa bruciare Locatelli. Il vero atto di coraggio e forza sarebbe togliergli la fascia.


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Piu' che un atto di coraggio questo e' un atto dovuto.
> Il coraggio ci vuole a continuare a far giocare questo rottame



Vero!!


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

Per me Montolivo non è malvagio ma è palesemente in rotta con l'ambiente e questa cosa gli mette gran pressione...ma galliani ormai gli ha fatto 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni come ultimo suo regalo quindi dovrete sopportarlo ancora un bel pò...
Detto questo, non c è nessuno sul mercato gratis che farebbe meglio di lui.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2016)

Forse non avete ben presente che in panchina ci stanno mauri Bertolacci e poli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Per me Montolivo non è malvagio ma è palesemente in rotta con l'ambiente e questa cosa gli mette gran pressione...ma galliani ormai gli ha fatto 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni come ultimo suo regalo quindi dovrete sopportarlo ancora un bel pò...
> Detto questo, non c è nessuno sul mercato gratis che farebbe meglio di lui.




Se lo metti in panca questo a giugno sloggia


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se lo metti in panca questo a giugno sloggia



ma dove? al mare sloggia a giugno...con un rinnovo cosi arriva sui 33 anni e ti saluto Lollo...


----------



## S T B (22 Agosto 2016)

Già Montella mi piace. Ieri in conferenza stampa quando gli hanno chiesto se avesse più bisogno di un centrocampista o di un difensore ha risposto che uno non esclude l'altro. Sta facendo capire di non essere contento della rosa attuale. Sicuramente ne avesse le possibilità Montolivo lo toglierebbe. Io invece di dare via Mauri, ci proverei lui.
Assurdo quello che stiamo facendo sul mercato. Sembriamo un fantallenatore che prende i giocatori che costano 1 credito per completare la rosa al fantacalcio..


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2016)

Finchè ci sarà galliani, montolivo sarà titolare.
Basti pensare a cosa è successo a Seedorf e ai pianti del capitano un anno fa, quando Mihajlovic lo aveva lasciato fuori due partite....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

MA come si può pensare a J Mauri davanti alla difesa? alla fine è un incontrista con piedi appena decenti, alto poco più di 1,60,
con quel fisico o sei Pirlo o Verratti o in una grande non giocherai mai... men che meno davanti alla difesa


----------



## prebozzio (22 Agosto 2016)

Il problema è che non c'è niente di meglio di questo Montolivo versione moscia in panchina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non gioca Montolivo devi mettere Poli o Bertolacci che sono pure peggio, *o in alternativa bruciare Locatelli*. Il vero atto di coraggio e forza sarebbe togliergli la fascia.



Ancora co sta storia che i giovani se li fai giocare li bruci?!?
Ma il caso Donnarumma non ha insegnato proprio niente allora...

Vi svelo un segreto, i giovoani si bruciano solo se sono scarsi, e in quel caso meglio scoprirlo subito..i campioni invece scendono in campo e fanno il loro a anche a 18 anni


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2016)

Il problema è che il ruolo del play nel 4-3-3 è del più difficili da interpretare. La chiave sta nel riuscire ad eludere il pressing e verticalizzare il gioco. Per questo servono classe e visione di gioco. Basti pensare che spesso i trequartisti che vengono riaddati in quel ruolo spesso e volentieri esplodono (Pirlo l'esempio più lampante). Montolivo é riuscito a fare benissimo in quel ruolo solo nella stagione 2012-2013 (sontuoso in Milan Barca 2 a 0) tanto da guadagnare la fascia di capitano (all'epoca non fu così scandalosa la sua promozione). Dopo l'infortunio Montolivo non è mai più tornato su quei livelli. In sostanza è strafinito e adesso è super super dannoso. 
Però attenzione che serve uno come paredes o kovacic, anche se quest'ultimo è un po meno adatto, in quel ruolo non un Fernando o uno stambouli.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sta storia che i giovani se li fai giocare li bruci?!?
> Ma il caso Donnarumma non ha insegnato proprio niente allora...
> 
> Vi svelo un segreto, i giovoani si bruciano solo se sono scarsi, e in quel caso meglio scoprirlo subito..i campioni invece scendono in campo e fanno il loro a anche a 18 anni



Locatelli non è assolutamente pronto fisicamente per giocare in quel ruolo perché fa una fatica immonda a proteggere palla nonostante abbia una grande visione di gioco e un grandissimo piede per lanciare i compagni sulla fasce.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2016)

Stambouli o come si scrive è molto più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il ruolo del play nel 4-3-3 è del più difficili da interpretare. La chiave sta nel riuscire ad eludere il pressing e verticalizzare il gioco. Per questo servono classe e visione di gioco. Basti pensare che spesso i trequartisti che vengono riaddati in quel ruolo spesso e volentieri esplodono (Pirlo l'esempio più lampante). Montolivo é riuscito a fare benissimo in quel ruolo solo nella stagione 2012-2013 (sontuoso in Milan Barca 2 a 0) tanto da guadagnare la fascia di capitano (all'epoca non fu così scandalosa la sua promozione). Dopo l'infortunio Montolivo non è mai più tornato su quei livelli. In sostanza è strafinito e adesso è super super dannoso.
> Però attenzione che serve uno come paredes o kovacic, anche se quest'ultimo è un po meno adatto, in quel ruolo non un Fernando o uno stambouli.



Ma no, guarda il Barca o il City, davanti la difesa mettono sempre un giocatore che fa filtro, non quello più tecnico.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo è davvero scioccante. È un danno, appena tocca palla potenziamente gli avversari rischiano di segnare.
Stambouli è un cesso, non mi piace, ma è tutta la vita meglio.
Paredes è ormai utopia perché a Roma si sono accorti che è un crack.
Proverei, a questo punto, Torreira della Samp. L'anno scorso al Pescara mi è piaciuto e ieri, devo dire, ha giocato davvero bene. Magari dando alla Samp Poli e qualche altro cesso lo porti a casa


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Per me Montolivo non è malvagio ma è palesemente in rotta con l'ambiente e questa cosa gli mette gran pressione...ma galliani ormai gli ha fatto 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni come ultimo suo regalo quindi dovrete sopportarlo ancora un bel pò...
> Detto questo, non c è nessuno sul mercato gratis che farebbe meglio di lui.



Sbagli, chiunque farebbe meglio di lui, persino Ciccio Lodi che fa panchina all'Udinese....


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sbagli, chiunque farebbe meglio di lui, persino Ciccio Lodi che fa panchina all'Udinese....



Ma figurati..non hanno la personalità per giocare a San Siro questi qui...
Ai primi fischi cominciano ad accumulare insicurezza.Per giocare in quel ruolo dove un tuo errore può spalancare la porta agli avversari ci vuole grossa personalità...e non la trovi aggratis.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sta storia che i giovani se li fai giocare li bruci?!?
> Ma il caso Donnarumma non ha insegnato proprio niente allora...
> 
> *Vi svelo un segreto, i giovoani si bruciano solo se sono scarsi, e in quel caso meglio scoprirlo subito..i campioni invece scendono in campo e fanno il loro a anche a 18 ann*i



Vero, ma purtroppo nel caso di Locatelli stiamo parlando del primo caso, magari con il tempo e l'esperienza saprà mascherare la sua bassa intensità agonistica con il posizionamento ma non sarà mai più di un Montolivo.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

Io comunque tenterei di lanciare Locatelli. Devo dire che le prime apparizioni mi hanno deluso e molto, ma chiunque non può fare peggio di quell'ameba. Si è vero si potrebbe bruciare, ma potremmo anche trovare un altro Donnarumma, io il rischio me lo prenderei senza dubbio. Ma uno che ha appena rinnovato a 3 milioni non lo panchinano purtroppo....


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma figurati..non hanno la personalità per giocare a San Siro questi qui...
> Ai primi fischi cominciano ad accumulare insicurezza.Per giocare in quel ruolo dove un tuo errore può spalancare la porta agli avversari ci vuole grossa personalità...e non la trovi aggratis.


Mi stai dicendo che Montolivo ha personalità e non si cag... addosso appena sente i fischi che per fortuna non mancano mai?? Fidati Ciccio Lodi o Valdifiori farebbero meglio, ma anche Locatelli farebbe meglio....


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma no, guarda il Barca o il City, davanti la difesa mettono sempre un giocatore che fa filtro, non quello più tecnico.



Il fatto che sappia fare filtro non vuol dire che non possa essere tecnico! In generale un giocatore in quel ruolo deve saper proteggere palla e verticalizzare altrimenti diventa dannoso. Poi ovviamente deve sapersi posizionare in fase difensiva ma quello è più facile da insegnare.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io comunque tenterei di lanciare Locatelli. Devo dire che le prime apparizioni mi hanno deluso e molto, ma chiunque non può fare peggio di quell'ameba. Si è vero si potrebbe bruciare, ma potremmo anche trovare un altro Donnarumma, io il rischio me lo prenderei senza dubbio. Ma uno che ha appena rinnovato a 3 milioni non lo panchinano purtroppo....



Ragazzi per me Donnarumma è completamente fuori dagli schemi. Non penso che Locatelli possa avere anche minimamente il suo impatto. Ciò non toglie che con squadre che tengono il baricentro bassissimo come Chievo o Crotone vada assolutamente provato al posto del Capitone.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che Montolivo ha personalità e non si cag... addosso appena sente i fischi che per fortuna non mancano mai?? Fidati Ciccio Lodi o Valdifiori farebbero meglio, ma anche Locatelli farebbe meglio....



No no nemmeno Montolivo...ormai sente anche i brusii dall'altra parte di Milano quando tocca palla...ma Valdifiori e Lodi col tempo li sentiranno anche loro...


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No no nemmeno Montolivo...ormai sente anche i brusii dall'altra parte di Milano quando tocca palla...ma Valdifiori e Lodi col tempo li sentiranno anche loro...



Si certo non sto parlando di Gattuso o Seedorf a livello di personalità, ma almeno loro hanno i piedi buoni....


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si certo non sto parlando di Gattuso o Seedorf a livello di personalità, ma almeno loro hanno i piedi buoni....



Si ma con le pressioni del pubblico i piedi poi diventano a banana..Valdifiori che ad Empoli era un leader tecnico a Napoli sbaglia di tutto...


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sta storia che i giovani se li fai giocare li bruci?!?
> Ma il caso Donnarumma non ha insegnato proprio niente allora...
> 
> Vi svelo un segreto, i giovoani si bruciano solo se sono scarsi, e in quel caso meglio scoprirlo subito..i campioni invece scendono in campo e fanno il loro a anche a 18 anni



Discorso decisamente troppo semplicistico. Basti vedere Romagnoli, che pur avendo talento sta faticando molto. Cosa dobbiamo dedurre quindi ? che non fa il Nesta semplicemente perché è scarso ? Locatelli andrebbe inserito gradualmente e in un contesto meno caotico (come Pogba alla Juve) piuttosto che prenderlo e buttarlo nella mischia al grido di "salvaci tu !". Non tutti i giovani sono predestinati che riescono a imporsi sin da subito (penso a Gerrard al Liverpool, a Cr7, a Rooney, a Messi o allo stesso Donnarumma), la maggior parte raggiunge la piena maturazione non prima dei 25 anni. E Locatelli, salvo miracoli, rientrerà quasi sicuramente nel secondo caso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Agosto 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Penso che qui non ci sia nessuno contrario a lasciare fuori il Capitone, ma la domanda è: chi mettere al suo posto? Già stiamo giocando con Jack adattato a centrocampo e il resto del reparto è composto da Kucka, Poli, Jose Mauri (che probabilmente partirà) e Bertolacci (che ha nelle gambe 60 secondi di gioco prima di uscire per una bottarella).



Purtroppo la realtà è questa
Credo che siamo tutti concordi sul fatto che Montolivo è un giocatore ''atipico''...nel senso che essendo il regista dovrebbe essere il più illuminato...invece l'unica cosa che fa è recuperare palloni come un medianaccio qualsiasi ma se si tratta d'impostare dopo averci messo un secolo a vedere la giocata sbaglia pure il passaggio
Ma la coperta è corta..e mi sa che anche Montella è arrivato alla stessa conclusione...sarebbe un atto di coraggio inutile viste le alternative


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la realtà è questa
> Credo che siamo tutti concordi sul fatto che Montolivo è un giocatore ''atipico''...nel senso che essendo il regista dovrebbe essere il più illuminato...invece l'unica cosa che fa è recuperare palloni come un medianaccio qualsiasi ma se si tratta d'impostare dopo averci messo un secolo a vedere la giocata sbaglia pure il passaggio
> Ma la coperta è corta..e mi sa che anche Montella è arrivato alla stessa conclusione...sarebbe un atto di coraggio inutile viste le alternative



Hai colto l'aspetto centrale : sulla carta sarebbe un giocatore tecnico adattato a fare il medianaccio. Il risultato?? Non è nè uno nè l'altro e questo mi porta a concludere che uno qualsiasi della serie A sarebbe meglio di lui. Ma davvero credete che ieri al posto del capitano non ci avrebbe fatto più comodo un magnanelli qualsiasi?? Montolivo ormai è un errore concettuale di calciatore perchè sfido qualcuno a dirmi cosa sia diventato. Avete visto quando ha tentato quel sombrero da suicidio al limite dell'area? Pensa ancora da grande giocatore ma gli esiti non sono in linea col pensiero. Quel tipo di giocate da 'pazzi' solitamente vengono dall'istinto e la loro riuscita gasa tutta la retroguardia e dona un senso di sicurezza. Se invece si fa la figuraccia come l'ha fatta lui si sgretola ogni parvenza di certezza. Quando riceve palla poi non fa che rallentare sempre o giocare dietro. Non so se ciccio lodi avrebbe fifa a giocare a san siro ma per giocare in quel ruolo serve personalità perchè non è il terzinaccio di turno ma la mente, lo scheletro, il radar del gioco. Se non è capace tanto vale mettere kucka che sbaglia tecnicamente ma se non altro ha un senso fisico, agonistico. Un senso che montolivo non ha.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2016)

Non c'è nessun atto di coraggio da fare, bensì una correzione tattica. Montolivo non può stare in mezzo in un 4-3-3 dove lo aiuta solo kucka in fase difensiva e in fase offensiva nessuno.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun atto di coraggio da fare, bensì una correzione tattica. Montolivo non può stare in mezzo in un 4-3-3 dove lo aiuta solo kucka in fase difensiva e in fase offensiva nessuno.



Quindi tu lo faresti giocare basterebbe cambiare modulo??? Aiuto....


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai colto l'aspetto centrale : sulla carta sarebbe un giocatore tecnico adattato a fare il medianaccio. Il risultato?? Non è nè uno nè l'altro e questo mi porta a concludere che uno qualsiasi della serie A sarebbe meglio di lui. Ma davvero credete che ieri al posto del capitano non ci avrebbe fatto più comodo un magnanelli qualsiasi?? Montolivo ormai è un errore concettuale di calciatore perchè sfido qualcuno a dirmi cosa sia diventato. *Avete visto quando ha tentato quel sombrero da suicidio al limite dell'area? *Pensa ancora da grande giocatore ma gli esiti non sono in linea col pensiero. Quel tipo di giocate da 'pazzi' solitamente vengono dall'istinto e la loro riuscita gasa tutta la retroguardia e dona un senso di sicurezza. Se invece si fa la figuraccia come l'ha fatta lui si sgretola ogni parvenza di certezza. Quando riceve palla poi non fa che rallentare sempre o giocare dietro. Non so se ciccio lodi avrebbe fifa a giocare a san siro ma per giocare in quel ruolo serve personalità perchè non è il terzinaccio di turno ma la mente, lo scheletro, il radar del gioco. Se non è capace tanto vale mettere kucka che sbaglia tecnicamente ma se non altro ha un senso fisico, agonistico. Un senso che montolivo non ha.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

Strambo ult gioca proprio lì, vedremo


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun atto di coraggio da fare, bensì una correzione tattica. Montolivo non può stare in mezzo in un 4-3-3 dove lo aiuta solo kucka in fase difensiva e in fase offensiva nessuno.



Il discorso è relativamente complesso . La scelta della mezze ali in un centrocampo a 3 dipende molto dalle caratteristiche del regista : se hai il pirlo o il verratti della situazione che hanno tecnica eccelsa ma non sono esattamente delle dighe difensive devi sopperire con un pò di fisicità/dinamismo che , per forze di cose, devi chiedere alle due mezze ali. Ambrosini e gattuso erano ad esempio spesso titolari in quel milan per coprire pirlo nonchè le sgroppate dei terzini che sistematicamente sfuriavano sulla loro fascia di competenza. Se invece il tuo regista basso è un uomo che sappia schermare la difesa ti puoi permette una ( se non due) mezz'ala dalle caratteristiche prettamente offensive e che non pensi solo ad allungare la squadra coi loro movimenti ad elastico ma che sia un portatore di palla e/o creatore di gioco. Partendo da questo presupposto, montolivo cosa è? Una diga a protezione della difesa? Un fine metronomo? Quali sono i centrocampisti ideali per giocare con lui? Il problema è che le due mezze ali non devono adattarsi a montolivo ma devono mettere tutto ciò che non ci mette lui. In parole povere il capitano è un peso che non eccelle in una caratteristica che sia una( giro palla, verticalizzazione, chiusure, assist, tiro dal limite, personalità , gestione della palla, tecnica) e che non migliora assolutamente la linea mediana. Un medel qualsiasi al suo ruolo avrebbe più senso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo è il male di questo Milan e basta. Questa è l'unica verità. Solo chi capisce veramente di calcio vede che non copre, non difende, lascia buchi immensi, non sa neanche più fare un lancio(almeno fino a 2 anni fa questo si), non imposta, è lento, perde palloni e fa ripartire in contropiede.. È un danno vivente.
Va bene che pure ieri romagnoli e paletta hanno faticato, ma vuoi metterli difronte ad un giocatore degno o ad un rottame così cesso che neanche dhorasoo era così scandaloso?


----------



## wildfrank (22 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mortovivo è dannoso per la sua sola presenza...i compagni già solo guardando e pensando che quello è il loro capitano si rendono conto di stare in una squadra scandalosa..
> Poi anche a livello morale siamo ai minimi mai visti..
> 
> Una vergogna umana a cui solo il pelato poteva rinnovare per tre anni



Verrebbe da chiedersi: Galliani, cui prodest? Montolivo a breve in Forza Italia?.... no perchè è complicato capire il senso di tutto questo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso è relativamente complesso . La scelta della mezze ali in un centrocampo a 3 dipende molto dalle caratteristiche del regista : se hai il pirlo o il verratti della situazione che hanno tecnica eccelsa ma non sono esattamente delle dighe difensive devi sopperire con un pò di fisicità/dinamismo che , per forze di cose, devi chiedere alle due mezze ali. Ambrosini e gattuso erano ad esempio spesso titolari in quel milan per coprire pirlo nonchè le sgroppate dei terzini che sistematicamente sfuriavano sulla loro fascia di competenza. Se invece il tuo regista basso è un uomo che sappia schermare la difesa ti puoi permette una ( se non due) mezz'ala dalle caratteristiche prettamente offensive e che non pensi solo ad allungare la squadra coi loro movimenti ad elastico ma che sia un portatore di palla e/o creatore di gioco. Partendo da questo presupposto, montolivo cosa è? Una diga a protezione della difesa? Un fine metronomo? Quali sono i centrocampisti ideali per giocare con lui? Il problema è che le due mezze ali non devono adattarsi a montolivo ma devono mettere tutto ciò che non ci mette lui. In parole povere il capitano è un peso che non eccelle in una caratteristica che sia una( giro palla, verticalizzazione, chiusure, assist, tiro dal limite, personalità , gestione della palla, tecnica) e che non migliora assolutamente la linea mediana. Un medel qualsiasi al suo ruolo avrebbe più senso.



Ma dai.. non trollate!

Anche tu come molti parti da un analisi tecnica perfetta per poi cascare su un cesso come Medel?
cosa vuoi che faccia il Milan con Medel? esattamente quello che fa l'Inter... defecare 

Chiaro che nel Milan il primo ruolo da rinforzare è quello di Montolivo, ma appunto va rinforzato e non è così scontato,
giocatori gratis di grandissimo livello in quel ruolo non ne esisteranno mai,
sarebbe come pretendere un centravanti da 20 gol sicuri a 2/3 Milioni.
l'unica soluzione e spendere e tanto o aver la fortuna di crescerne uno avendo tanta pazienza per qualche anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Quindi tu lo faresti giocare basterebbe cambiare modulo??? Aiuto....



puoi anche levare montolivo e tenere il modulo ma con questo modulo alla Inzaghi un qualsiasi regista fa fatica... infatti con Inzaghi ci giocava De Jong che non è un regista. Ali molto larghe e delle due ieri tornava solo Niang... non c'è il trequartista... Bonaventura mezz'ala anarchica... è un modulo per contropiedisti, ma Montella lo vuole usare per fare gioco... il regista, chiunque sia, in fase di impostazione non ha molte soluzioni... il gioco lo si fa sulle fasce... 

ieri primo gol è venuto fuori da Niang in posizione di regista e Abate in posizione di ala destra... 

le idee tattiche mi sembrano assai confuse tanto è vero che montella nel post partita parla di tutto fuorché di un'analisi tattica

ma se vogliamo continuare a fare i prevenuti e dire che il problema di questo modulo è il regista amen (poi sono il primo a dire che comunque un regista servirebbe perché il capitano non lo è)


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma dai.. non trollate!
> 
> Anche tu come molti parti da un analisi tecnica perfetta per poi cascare su un cesso come Medel?
> cosa vuoi che faccia il Milan con Medel? esattamente quello che fa l'Inter... defecare
> ...



Non hai seguito il mio discorso tifoso, non stavo trollando. Può sembrare una provocazione la mia ma non lo è. Logico che non vorrei mai al milan medel ma partivo da un presupposto : ogni calciatore che gioca a centrocampo ha una sua peculiarità che lo fa comunque eccellere o lo rende utile in un contesto e/o fase di gioco. Un medel qualsiasi appunto è un onesto mediano che gioca con intelligenza, si applica, si sbatte, raddoppia tutti e copre ogni buco lasciato scoperto dai compagni. Lui che classe non ha lavora come la vecchia classe operaia. Nella sua mediocrità ha comunque un senso, un'identità. Montolivo non è nè carne nè pesce. Piazzato davanti la difesa come uomo di classe e di carisma , con tanto di fascia di capitano al braccio, non ha nè classe, nè carisma nè altro. E' un equivoco di centrocampista. Ecco il senso del mio discorso.
E tra un equivoco di calciatore e uno che comunque ha una sua identità.... tutta la vita meglio il secondo profilo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> puoi anche levare montolivo e tenere il modulo ma con questo modulo alla Inzaghi un qualsiasi regista fa fatica... infatti con Inzaghi ci giocava De Jong che non è un regista. Ali molto larghe e delle due ieri tornava solo Niang... non c'è il trequartista... Bonaventura mezz'ala anarchica... è un modulo per contropiedisti, ma Montella lo vuole usare per fare gioco... il regista, chiunque sia, in fase di impostazione non ha molte soluzioni... il gioco lo si fa sulle fasce...
> 
> ieri primo gol è venuto fuori da Niang in posizione di regista e Abate in posizione di ala destra...
> 
> ...



Veramente da che mondo e mondo in un 4-3-3 di una big è normalissimo che gli esterni del 4-3-3 si accentrino vicino alla punta e che i terzini salgano a dare ampiezza alla manovra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non hai seguito il mio discorso tifoso, non stavo trollando. Può sembrare una provocazione la mia ma non lo è. Logico che non vorrei mai al milan medel ma partivo da un presupposto : ogni calciatore che gioca a centrocampo ha una sua peculiarità che lo fa comunque eccellere o lo rende utile in un contesto e/o fase di gioco. Un medel qualsiasi appunto è un onesto mediano che gioca con intelligenza, si applica, si sbatte, raddoppia tutti e copre ogni buco lasciato scoperto dai compagni. Lui che classe non ha lavora come la vecchia classe operaia. Nella sua mediocrità ha comunque un senso, un'identità. Montolivo non è nè carne nè pesce. Piazzato davanti la difesa come uomo di classe e di carisma , con tanto di fascia di capitano al braccio, non ha nè classe, nè carisma nè altro. E' un equivoco di centrocampista. Ecco il senso del mio discorso.
> E tra un equivoco di calciatore e uno che comunque ha una sua identità.... tutta la vita meglio il secondo profilo.



Ripeto lasciate perdere paragoni assurdi, Montolivo non è quel cesso totale che volete far credere, e meglio di molti altri centrocampisti, passando da De Jong o Muntari a lui abbiamo fatto un certo miglioramento, semplicemente non è abbastanza,
per fare un paragone e come se in attacco avessimo Pelle o Zaza, onesti attaccanti quanto si vuole, ma una squadra che vuole primeggiare deve avere almeno Iguain nel ruolo.


----------



## InsideTheFire (22 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto da una risposta di un utente per ribadire quanto ha appena scritto :
> 
> Montella deve fare un atto di coraggio e DEVE lasciare fuori Montolivo . Ieri è stato dannoso , non sa fare schermo e non sa impostare è inutile in tutte e due le possibilità .
> Vorrei far notare a tutti che ha creato più Jack le volte che andava a prendere il posto del capitone che lui .
> ...



Vincenzo...dai su...coraggio...fallo fuori


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ripeto lasciate perdere paragoni assurdi, Montolivo non è quel cesso totale che volete far credere, e meglio di molti altri centrocampisti, passando da De Jong o Muntari a lui abbiamo fatto un certo miglioramento, semplicemente non è abbastanza,
> per fare un paragone e come se in attacco avessimo Pelle o Zaza, onesti attaccanti quanto si vuole, ma una squadra che vuole primeggiare deve avere almeno Iguain nel ruolo.



Rispetto la tua opinione, ci mancherebbe pure, e ti leggo pure con interesse ma io credo che montolivo sia il problema numero uno in questo milan. Tralasciando il fatto che sia il capitano, (già di per se è blasfemo questo perchè il capitano incide/trascina/da riferimento e sicurezza) lo reputo inadeguato al ruolo. Facciamo un giochino : immaginiamo tu sia un allenatore e debba costruire un centrocampo a tre dove il tuo regista basso sia montolivo. Devi quindi mettergli a fianco due mezze ali. Che profilo andresti a scovare di centrocampisti?? Dalla tua risposta nonchè dalla tua scelta sarà facile capire cosa pensi ti possa dare montolivo in cabina di regia. 
Io andrei a cercare muscoli, passo, qualità tecnica, propensione offensiva, visione di gioco.... mmmm un pò troppe cose mi mancano. Ma allora, mi chiedo, riccardo cosa mi porta in dote nel ruolo??


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione, ci mancherebbe pure, e ti leggo pure con interesse ma io credo che montolivo sia il problema numero uno in questo milan. Tralasciando il fatto che sia il capitano, (già di per se è blasfemo questo perchè il capitano incide/trascina/da riferimento e sicurezza) lo reputo inadeguato al ruolo. Facciamo un giochino : immaginiamo tu sia un allenatore e debba costruire un centrocampo a tre dove il tuo regista basso sia montolivo. Devi quindi mettergli a fianco due mezze ali. Che profilo andresti a scovare di centrocampisti?? Dalla tua risposta nonchè dalla tua scelta sarà facile capire cosa pensi ti possa dare montolivo in cabina di regia.
> Io andrei a cercare muscoli, passo, qualità tecnica, propensione offensiva, visione di gioco.... mmmm un pò troppe cose mi mancano. Ma allora, mi chiedo, riccardo cosa mi porta in dote nel ruolo??



Non riesco a risponderti per il semplice motivo che anche per me è necessario un bel upgrade al capitone,
la parte su cui non siamo d'accordo è che per te e molti altri basterebbe un giocatore medio qualsiasi per migliorare,
invece per me il suo ruolo è troppo importante e difficile, occorre un fuoriclasse, lui è già un giocatore medio, non eccelle in nulla ma nella sua mediocrità è relativamente completo, oltrettutto è un 31enne che arriva da infortuni importanti, è sicuramente in declino, è destinato a peggiorare ulteriormente in tempi brevi.
Ma non parlatemi di Medel, De Jong o altri cessi simili, nemmeno Kucka che a me piace può sostituirlo, occorre il top player o niente.


----------



## kollaps (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non riesco a risponderti per il semplice motivo che anche per me è necessario un bel upgrade al capitone,
> la parte su cui non siamo d'accordo è che per te e molti altri basterebbe un giocatore medio qualsiasi per migliorare,
> invece per me il suo ruolo è troppo importante e difficile, occorre un fuoriclasse, lui è già un giocatore medio, non eccelle in nulla ma nella sua mediocrità è relativamente completo, oltrettutto è un 31enne che arriva da infortuni importanti, è sicuramente in declino, è destinato a peggiorare ulteriormente in tempi brevi.
> Ma non parlatemi di Medel, De Jong o altri cessi simili, nemmeno Kucka che a me piace può sostituirlo, occorre il top player o niente.



Non sono del tutto d'accordo con te.
Davanti alla difesa abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore tatticamente intelligente, che sappia liberarsi velocemente della palla, giochi spesso di prima e dia ordine a tutto il centrocampo, permettendo anche alla difesa di disimpegnarsi più facilmente.
Giocare con Montolivo in campo, al momento, è nocivo: come sottolineavano anche altri utenti, è troppo lento di PENSIERO.
Tiene troppo la palla e lascia agli avversari il tempo di impostare le marcature...il discorso che c'è poco movimento dura fino ad un certo punto, perchè nel momento in cui il tuo "playmaker" non vede il passaggio, si perdono tempi di gioco e l'azione ristagna.
Non sono d'accordo sul top player poichè un Badelj per noi sarebbe oro.
Un giocatore intelligentissimo, che non spicca, ma da' solidità a tutta la squadra...sa quando sbarazzarsi del pallone, a chi passarla ed è ottimo anche nelle verticalizzazioni.
Non è un profilo di primo livello, ma in una squadra slegata come la nostra (stiamo migliorando, ma ci basiamo ancora troppo sulle giocate individuali), sarebbe un tassello importantissimo.
Il regista tecnico andrebbe al posto di Bonaventura che, nonostante si adatti con molta dedizione, non è una vera e propria mezz'ala.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non riesco a risponderti per il semplice motivo che anche per me è necessario un bel upgrade al capitone,
> la parte su cui non siamo d'accordo e che per te e molti altri basterebbe un giocatore medio qualsiasi per migliorare,
> invece per me il suo ruolo è troppo importante e difficile, occorre un fuoriclasse, lui è già un giocatore medio, non eccelle in nulla ma nella sua mediocrità è relativamente completo, ma è un 31enne che arriva da infortuni importanti, è sicuramente in declino, è destinato a peggiorare ulteriormente in tempi brevi.
> Ma non parlatemi di Medel, De Jong o altri cessi simili, nemmeno Kucka che a me piace può sostituirlo, occorre il top player o niente.



Noooo tifoso!! Assolutamente non ho detto questo. Voglio dire che se il mio regista basso fosse medel io saprei che avrei un cagnaccio davanti la difesa e poi andrei a mettere due mezze ali che mi possano garantire gioco,qualità, fraseggio. Montolivo non è nè un cagnaccio nè un fine tessitore di calcio quindi la sua presenza condiziona pesantemente il risultato totale della sommatoria centrocampo. Giusto per fare un esempio : montolivo-bonaventura-bertolacci in campo non li vedrai mai perchè la presenza/lentezza di montolivo e la sua poca propensione alla corsa richiedono inevitabilmente i muscoli di kucka. E' una situazione monca in partenza. La situazione di montolivo credo che possa essere paragonata a quella di hernanes alla juve : è un giocatore tecnico che dovrebbe garantire qualità mentre si sa bene che in interdizione ha grossi limiti. Per un motivo o per un altro il brasiliano si è perso e fa errore tecnici non da lui. Persa la qualità e sempre privo della forza fisica/velocità per motivi strutturali/organici cosa ne rimane se non un pugno di mosche???? Questo non vuol dire che hernanes sia scarso ma vuol dire che o gli metti al fianco gente che corre anche per lui e gioca anche per lui oppure è la fine. E infatti fa panchina a lemina. Non a marchisio. La rovina di de jong è stata che al suo fianco serviva gente che facesse sudare la palla perchè l'olandese la fase di gioco sporco la faceva alla grandissima, molto meglio di montolivo. Ma non gli si poteva chiedere di vedere e fare calcio perchè non è nelle sue corde.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2016)

L'atto di coraggio sarebbe fascia di capitano a Donnarumma e dare continuità a Locatelli che pure peggio di Mortolivo non puo fare.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Agosto 2016)

Aldilà delle questioni tecniche e del campo, la cosa più importante è togliergli la fascia di capitano, per rispetto dei tifosi e della gloriosa storia rossonera. La dipartita dai titolari sarà solo una mera conseguenza.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle questioni tecniche e del campo, la cosa più importante è togliergli la fascia di capitano, per rispetto dei tifosi e della gloriosa storia rossonera. La dipartita dai titolari sarà solo una mera conseguenza.



Sono d'accordo con te per la fascia, darla a Bonaventura sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Non sopporto Montolivo ma purtroppo non abbiamo alternativa per toglierlo dal campo...


----------



## Maximo (22 Agosto 2016)

Concordo sul discorso fascia, è scandaloso che il capitano del Milan sia Montolivo, leadership pari a -10, esempio per i compagni -15. L'altro scandalo della nostra squadra a livello di simboli è la maglia numero 10 a Honda

Tornando invece sul discorso tecnico, a centrocampo abbiamo bisogno di giocatori che prima di tutto non buttino via la palla ma sappiano gestirla e passarla, in mezzo ci vuole un giocatore di riferimento per i compagni, un giocatore al quale passare la palla sapendo che non la perderà ma metterà "ordine", è ovvio che il nostro """""""""""""capitano"""""""""""""" per questo ruolo è totalmente inadatto


----------



## cris (23 Agosto 2016)

montolivo penso sia il peggior capitano della storia del milan


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto da una risposta di un utente per ribadire quanto ha appena scritto :
> 
> Montella deve fare un atto di coraggio e DEVE lasciare fuori Montolivo . Ieri è stato dannoso , non sa fare schermo e non sa impostare è inutile in tutte e due le possibilità .
> Vorrei far notare a tutti che ha creato più Jack le volte che andava a prendere il posto del capitone che lui .
> ...



Credo proprio che a Montella non mancherebbe il coraggio di lasciar fuori Montolivo, il problema è: chi mettere al suo posto? Io di pancia risponderei "CHIUNQUE!" ma non è così facile.
Io domenica pomeriggio l'avrei preso a calci ma sinceramente in quel ruolo (guardacaso........) non abbiamo nessun altro e se aspettiamo cravatta gialla......campa cavallo


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Se ha le palle, dopo questa ennesima prova a dir poco allucinante, il campo glielo deve fare vedere con il binocolo da qui fino a Maggio. E se dall'alto gli impongono la sua presenza, si dimetta. Ma questo qui non deve mai più entrare in campo con la nostra maglia addosso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Il bello è che continuano a comprare gente che non può giocare davanti la difesa per lasciarlo dov'è.

Ma nessuno fa notare che nemmeno Montolivo può giocare davanti la difesa. O mezz'ala. O da qualsiasi altra parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il bello è che continuano a comprare gente che non può giocare davanti la difesa per lasciarlo dov'è.
> 
> Ma nessuno fa notare che nemmeno Montolivo può giocare davanti la difesa. O mezz'ala. O da qualsiasi altra parte.



Ma infatti ragazzi è impossibile anche volendo, non c'è nessun altro. Stanno dando via anche Mauri.

Comunque proverei a dare una chance a Locatelli e Calabria, intanto.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2016)

Posso perdonargli di aver riprovato de sciglio, posso perdonare kucka che, stasera a parte, in questo Milan lo ritengo molto utile... Ma deve avere gli attributi di togliere quel morto di Montolivo, è un tumore, non fa niente, fingi che Pasalic è un fenomeno assurdo o inventa in altra scusa ma Montolivo deve sparire dal campo.

E manda Poli al Torino già che ci sei


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2016)

Ho visto adesso il gol del 3-2 che schifo , ha completamente perso il giocatore . 

Un tumore


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Agosto 2016)

Avrebbe dovuto panchinarlo in queste prime due partite, per riuscire a *venderlo* subito.

Non può non avere mercato uno come lui che è sempre difeso e apprezzato dai media, non c'è mai una critica aspra, sempre una scusa, è ancora convocato in Nazionale.

Che abbia rinnovato è un bene per la cessione, se no se ne sarebbe andato a zero.

Non resta che sia Montella a dichiarare l' aut-aut, o io o Montolivo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Dobbiamo sperare in Badelj. Risolverebbe parecchi problemi, ma è ovvio che finché ci sarà Galliani non si prenderà mai.


----------



## The P (28 Agosto 2016)

Averci almeno un sostituto. Il nostro centrocampo è qualcosa di abominevole ragazzi.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Avrebbe dovuto panchinarlo in queste prime due partite, per riuscire a *venderlo* subito.
> 
> Non può non avere mercato uno come lui che è sempre difeso e apprezzato dai media, non c'è mai una critica aspra, sempre una scusa, è ancora convocato in Nazionale.
> 
> ...



Cessione? Non credo esista club al mondo che pagherebbe 1 euro per Montolivo. Nemmeno nella MLS a parametro 0 lo prenderebbero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cessione? Non credo esista club al mondo che pagherebbe 1 euro per Montolivo. Nemmeno nella MLS a parametro 0 lo prenderebbero.



Scherzi? era talmente conteso da tutte le big mondiali che Galliani si è ritrovato a dovergli rinnovare un triennale a 6 M nonostante i 31 anni e la precaria forma fisica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cessione? Non credo esista club al mondo che pagherebbe 1 euro per Montolivo. Nemmeno nella MLS a parametro 0 lo prenderebbero.



Per noi che non ne possiamo più, ma all'esterno probabilmente non è considerato così male, non ti pare? Poi non sono nella testa degli allenatori ma per esempio Ventura lo ha convocato. Quindi perchè non dovrebbe avere mercato?


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cessione? Non credo esista club al mondo che pagherebbe 1 euro per Montolivo. Nemmeno nella MLS a parametro 0 lo prenderebbero.



Vallo a dire ai promotori di Montolivo su giornali e trasmissioni tv.

Per quanto mi riguarda è inadeguato a qualsiasi squadra di Serie A che ha un obiettivo superiore a quello di salvarsi dalla retrocessione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2016)

E siamo sempre qui , torniamo sempre su questa PIAGA .


----------



## martinmilan (13 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E siamo sempre qui , torniamo sempre su questa *PIAGA* .


E'andato alla juve.


----------



## Symon (13 Settembre 2016)

La rosa è quella che è, e Montolivo contro l'Udinese non ha assolutamente fatto male.
E' un buon giocatore, che però non ha il carattere per prendersi certe responsabilità. Quindi no capitano e no regista.
Se proprio può fare la mezz'ala senza fascia di capitano; Allora lì se è in forma e senza responsabilità è molto dinamico nella fase di recupero palloni e i suoi lanci sono molto utili.
Ma purtroppo la fascia oramai ce l'ha e se la terrà, e soprattutto non saprei veramente chi mettere allo stato attuale delle cose al posto suo come regista. Pasalic è un incognita e non'è propriamente un centrale di centrocampo, Sosa non mi pare proprio adatto visto con l'Udinese, e Mati nemmeno....chi altro dovremmo mettere? Poli? Kucka????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2016)

Allo stadio era palese che Sosa e Montolivo si pestano i piedi. Inoltre entrambi, ma soprattutto Sosa, hanno bisogno di gente che con il movimento detta i passaggi poi (Sosa) giocando a testa alta e con i piedi buoni lo trova sul movimento. Ma Montolivo sta fermo e non detta movimento, Bacca la Davanti é immobile ad occupare gli spazi.
Per me in campo uno tra Sosa e Montolivo (direi Sosa) con due centrocampisti dinamici davanti (Kucka e Bertolacci, poi anche Pasalic). Davanti Niang, con Jack e Suso ai lati.


----------

